# Paloma PH5-3F Diaphragm Nightmare!!



## 122058 (Apr 5, 2009)

I dont suppose anyone could help me?? For the past week now i've been renovating the water systems on a static van which is fitted with a Paloma PH5-3F boiler. It's the intantaneous type, with the ilusive "no longer manufactured" diaphragm, the one in the boiler I have has long since expired, with holes and tears in it from years of abuse. The boiler itself works perfectly, sadly though without this stooooopid bit of rubber it is as much use to me as a chocolate fireguard. So.. my question is this has anyone else had trouble sourcing this particular part, and are there any replacements available or ways around it? I'm currently investigating a company in cheshire uk who make gaskets bespoke from a template but im sensing already this could be ££££ pricey!! I cannot find any literature on whether the PH6 has the same diaphragm or not, id expect it to be but then I should learn really not to expext anything in this world lol 

Here's hoping  many thanks.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Having read your post I was going to advise you to try Marcle leisure for some spare parts for the Paloma but before posting I looked for a link to their website and in doing so found this :-

Marcle Paloma Spares ...not good news  <<<<<<

Sorry.... looks like the spares have run dry. Time to fit a complete new water heater I guess.

Mike

P.S.

Edit

Better news .... try this Link to Ebay <<<

Seems a lot of money .... sellers market I guess :roll:


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

If you can remove the diaphragm intact there is no rubber sheet with reinforcing that you cannot find by web or other means. I am sure that once found you can easily copy the old one and if the rim has an 'o'-ring finish then buy rubber in the round and cut to length and super glue and tack in position before final fit. I once repaired a petrol pump with a crisp packet and it lasted months .


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

dikyenfo said:


> I once repaired a petrol pump with a crisp packet and it lasted months .


That's Amazing 8O I just love to hear stories like that.

or was it long ago when the pinch of salt came in a little blue packet ....and I don't suppose they were Walkers crisps :lol:

And yes if it was me I would have a go at repairing it somehow....

Mike


----------



## 122058 (Apr 5, 2009)

i've spent the day rummaging around in the shed and so far come up with an old innertube.. which is 2/3mm thick rubber.. now all i need is a washing up bottle, some pipe cleaners and some sticky back plastic, oh not forgetting the oblligatory yoghurt pot.. and we'll begin making our replica of tracy islan........... waaaaaaait wrong project.. am up again on wednesday @ the van now so i'll be taking my innertube and a hole punch, some silicone sealer and a very sharp knife.. ill let you all know how i get on as my attempts to find an original have been stamped. thx 4 the one on ebay btw.. £31 quid for a bit of rubber.. that isn't even new.. ill take my chances with the inner tube i think  hehe 

cheers guys n gals x


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi darkwolfe, If you ring Wayne at Marquis at Bagshot on 01276 489265 or 01276 474148 they have diaphragms in stock for the Paloma. Tell him to ring Steve if he needs to know where to find them, Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sergeant said:


> Hi darkwolfe, If you ring Wayne at Marquis at Bagshot on 01276 489265 or 01276 474148 they have diaphragms in stock for the Paloma. Tell him to ring Steve if he needs to know where to find them, Steve


Our resident leisure vehicle, and CORGI registered engineer to the rescue once again. :lol:

What brilliant service. Good on you Steve.

Jock.


----------



## 122058 (Apr 5, 2009)

what a STAR!!! I will ring them tomorrow morning. dont suppose you know how much they are? & whether they take cards over the phone? 

thanks again sergeant  saved me breaking out my emergancy blue peter kit.


----------

